# Aga Khan Aptitude Test Preparation Help.



## Awais 1 (Apr 3, 2013)

Hello everybody !! I will be taking the aga khan aptitude test this year.I have read on this forum and other sites too to study the SAT books for its preparation.But is studying the SAT 2 books ,especially, necessary for doing well in the test?? I mean what about the Fsc books??What if you study them.Can one do well in the test by studying those only???


----------



## zarmeen131 (Oct 16, 2012)

I'm not sure about the fsc syllabus since i am from alevels background..but you should go through the sat 2 books for mcq practise..


----------



## Mahrukh99 (Jul 15, 2013)

How was the AKU test?
Can u please list some of the questions asked there?

- - - Updated - - -

What do u mean by SAT II?


----------



## Sabeeh khan (Jun 6, 2013)

It was a pure fsc paper. First time they have done this that nothing came from A levels and Sat2. English portion was quite easy. I prepared sat 2 and A levels but at the test time I was screwed by the test.


----------



## Awais 1 (Apr 3, 2013)

The test was a bit easier than I expected it to be,to be honest.Starting from the English portion there were two paragraphs with blanks and we had to fill them with the most appropriate option.A topic was given ''A nod to the wise and a rod to the otherwise''.We had to write a paragraph on it.Then they asked us to write an essay on the topic''Fathers are better parents than mothers''.You could either agree or disagree with the proposition. Most of the sciences portion questions were from the Fsc books with a few from A levels too.As far as I could recall the physics portion contained quite a few questions concerned with thermodynamics.Science reasoning questions were logical and required concept and some real concentration and patience.Time management was a real issue during the test.I was left with very little time when I reached the Mathematical reasoning section.The questions looked quite easy concerning mostly with percentages, ratios and proportions and algebra.I solved a few of them but then ran out of time.Anyways, this was a summary of the test,everything I could recall I shared it.Hope you find it helpful.ALL THE BEST


- - - Updated - - -

SAT (SCHOLASTIC APTITUDE TEST) is an aptitude test that is taken thrice or more times a year.In SAT I you are tested for english and general maths.SAT II subject test is taken in the science subjects.Universities abroad and some universities in Pakistan give admission on SAT score basis.There are the SAT I and SAT II subject books available for its preparation.It is also used for preparing for the aga khan aptitude test and some other unis as well.


----------



## Extinct Human (Oct 29, 2012)

I wonder when the result will be posted? They said early august. I hope it is before Eid then.


----------



## Mahrukh99 (Jul 15, 2013)

Thanku so much for ur reply.
I am willing to give the test next year insha'Allah, so please pray for me.


----------



## Awais 1 (Apr 3, 2013)

Sure... BEST OF LUCK :thumbsup:


----------

